# ld linker and compiling mariadb



## m_pahlevanzadeh (Dec 30, 2021)

I started mariadb105-server and It depends on mariadb105-client, mariadb105-client installed successfully, But for compiling mariadb105-server I get many linker error and undefined symbol errors.
I attached my log file.It contains of my errors. 

How can I compile without any errors?


----------



## covacat (Dec 30, 2021)

it builds ok for me, freebsd 13 release
i tested with default config options


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2021)

What's in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## m_pahlevanzadeh (Dec 30, 2021)

> What's in your /etc/make.conf?


My /etc/make.conf is:

```
/usr/ports/databases/mariadb103-server{133}# cat /etc/make.conf 
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
#OPTIONS_UNSET= GSSAPI_BASE
#OPTIONS_SET=   GSSAPI_BASE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GSSAPI_NONE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GSSAPI_HEIMDAL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GSSAPI_BASE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GSSAPI_MIT
#DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl111
CLAMAVUSER=vscan
CLAMAVGROUP=vscan
OPTIONS_UNSET= X11 GUI CUPS NLS HAL GSSAPI_BASE KRB_BASE KERBEROS
OPTIONS_SET=GSSAPI_NONE KRB_NONE
WITHOUT_X=YES
WITH_X=NO
ENABLE_GUI=NO
```


----------



## m_pahlevanzadeh (Dec 30, 2021)

By the way, I get errors according to my header files not found such as:

```
fatal error: 'alloca.h' file not found
fatal error: 'crypt.h' file not found
fatal error: 'fpu_control.h' file not found
fatal error: 'linux/unistd.h' file not found
error: "<malloc.h> has been replaced by <stdlib.h>"
fatal error: 'ndir.h' file not found
fatal error: 'select.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/ndir.h' file not found
atal error: 'sys/pte.h' file not found
fatal error: 'synch.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sysent.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/fpu.h' file not found
fatal error: 'linux/mman.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/prctl.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/stream.h' file not found
fatal error: 'asm/termbits.h' file not found
fatal error: 'termbits.h' file not found
fatal error: 'termio.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/utime.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/vadvise.h' file not found
```



And many fatal error. But I think when compiler can't compile a file, then it can't create object file and can't link to main program.

Where are the given files? If I don't have them, How do I install them?


----------

